# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  España limita el caudal de los ríos hacia Portugal por la sequía

## ben-amar

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...25_627368.html

El Duero declara la excepción por falta de lluvias incluida en el convenio internacional
Ecologistas portugueses critican que va más agua del Tajo al Segura que hacia su país
Rafael Méndez Madrid 22 MAR 2012 - 20:47 CET

España ha comenzado a reducir los caudales de los ríos que comparte por Portugal. En el Duero ya ha invocado la cláusula de sequía prevista en el Convenio de Albufeira, el pacto que regula los caudales en la frontera. Esto ha generado críticas de ecologistas portugueses, que consideran que existen reservas suficientes para cumplir el acuerdo.

El trimestre diciembre-febrero ha sido el más seco en España desde que en 1947 comienza la serie histórica, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología. El director técnico de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero, Pedro Matía, explicó hoy a Efe que la cuenca ha aplicado la excepción, algo permitido cuando las lluvias están por debajo del 65% de la media. Toda la cuenca del Duero está en prealerta o alerta por sequía y los sistemas del Alto Duero (Soria) y Arlanzón (Burgos) están en emergencia. En 2005, España ya declaró sequía en el Duero y redujo los caudales.

En el Tajo la situación es parecida. La confederación ya advirtió en enero de la dificultad para cumplir el Convenio de Albufeira, que incluye el paso de 2.700 hectómetros cúbicos anuales (con mínimos trimestrales y semanales en función de la época del año). El caudal en la última estación española ha pasado de 25 metros cúbicos por segundo a 15 en solo tres semanas, con lo que apenas cumple con lo marcado.

Las aportaciones de agua en los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo están en uno de los años más bajos de la sería histórica, que comienza en el año 2011-2012. Pese a ello, el 20 de enero el Gobierno aprobó un trasvase al Segura de 228 hectómetros cúbicos, lo máximo que permite la regla de explotación. Miguel Ángel Sánchez, de la plataforma en defensa del Tajo, reclama que Medio Ambiente revise el trasvase por la situación de sequía.

Paulo Constantino, portavoz del portugués Movimiento Protejo, considera que el incumplimiento del Convenio de Albufeira no es solo debido a la sequía: España podría cumplir el convenio si no trasvasase tanta agua al sur y si las hidroeléctricas no acumulasen tanta agua para soltarla cuando les conviene. Protejo denuncia que a finales de febrero España enviaba por la frontera 7,6 hectómetros cúbicos por semana y más de 21 del Tajo al Levante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En el caso de la cuenca del Guadiana, de seguir así, el caudal mínimo a traspasar a Portugal será de 400 Hm3 si no estoy equivocado, pues el volumen en los embalses de referencia es >4.000 Hm3 y las precipitaciones son <65% de la media.




> La confederación ya advirtió en enero de la dificultad para cumplir el Convenio de Albufeira, que incluye el paso de 2.700 hectómetros cúbicos anuales (con mínimos trimestrales y semanales en función de la época del año). El caudal en la última estación española ha pasado de 25 metros cúbicos por segundo a 15 en solo tres semanas, con lo que apenas cumple con lo marcado.


Que no envíen el agua hacia el Segura y verás como sí pueden cumplir con las obligaciones del Convenio de Albufeira.




> Las aportaciones de agua en los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo están en uno de los años más bajos de la sería histórica, que comienza en el año 2011-2012. Pese a ello, el 20 de enero el Gobierno aprobó un trasvase al Segura de 228 hectómetros cúbicos, lo máximo que permite la regla de explotación. *Miguel Ángel Sánchez, de la plataforma en defensa del Tajo, reclama* que Medio Ambiente *“revise el trasvase por la situación de sequía”.*


Pues si esperamos a que revisen el trasvase por la situación de sequía... ya podemos ir sentándonos, porque vamos a echar un buen rato de pie. Desertizan toda España antes suspendan el ATS. Además de que si deniegan trasvases, aquí se arma la de San Quintín.




> Paulo Constantino, portavoz del portugués Movimiento Protejo, considera que el incumplimiento del Convenio de Albufeira no es solo debido a la sequía: *“España podría cumplir el convenio si no trasvasase tanta agua al sur y si las hidroeléctricas no acumulasen tanta agua para soltarla cuando les conviene*”. Protejo denuncia que a finales de febrero España enviaba por la frontera 7,6 hectómetros cúbicos por semana y más de 21 del Tajo al Levante.


Y lleva toda la razón del mundo. Es una auténtica vergüenza que se lleven hacia el Levante casi 3 veces más que lo que se envía a Portugal.

----------

